# Những yếu tố làm nên một chiếc gen nịt bụng chất lượng bởi việt corset



## Vietcorset (26/1/19)

_Một sản phẩm giá cao chưa chắc là một sản phẩm chất lượng. Nhưng một sản phẩm giá rẻ thì chắc chắn là không tốt. Muốn chọn gen nịt bụng chất lượng chị em cần phải nhận biết được những yếu tố cấu tạo nên sản phẩm._

Gen nịt bụng từ lâu đã là phương pháp định hình vóc dáng hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên những mặt hàng giả, hàng nhái hiện nay, vì lợi nhuận mà ăn bớt đi nguyên liệu. Điều này làm giảm đi hiệu quả của gen nịt bụng. Khiến chị em sau sinh muốn giảm eo mất dần đi lòng tin về dòng sản phẩm này. Vì vậy bài viết dưới đây Việt Corset sẽ giúp chị em cách đúng đắn để chọn ra một chiếc gen nịt bụng chất lượng.

*Thế nào là gen nịt bụng chất lượng?*

_



_
_Tiêu chuẩn gen nịt bụng chất lượng VietCorset_​
Như chị em đã biết, thì gen nịt bụng là sản phẩm được thiết kế chuyên dụng. Có tác dụng giảm eo và đem tới cho người sử dụng một vóc dáng thon gọn. Vì vậy để có thể nói là một chiếc gen nịt bụng tốt thì trước tiên phải đem lại hiệu quả cho người sử dụng. Một số tiêu chí đánh giá về gen có thể liệt kê ra như sau:

*Đem lại sự giảm eo hiệu quả*
Gen nịt bụng chất lượng là loại gen có thể đem lại cho người dùng một vòng eo thon. Trong một thời gian sử dụng ngắn nhất có thể. Bên cạnh đó mỗi loại gen bụng lại hướng tới một đối tượng khác nhau. Vì thế chị em nên chọn loại gen có kích thước và công dụng phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình. Giúp cho khả năng giảm eo đạt hiệu quả như mong muốn.

*Chất liệu an toàn với cơ thể*
Chất liệu an toàn cũng là một trong những tiêu chí quan trọng để đánh giá gen nịt bụng chất lượng. Một sản phẩm tốt phải đảm bảo an toàn cũng như mức độ thoải mái cho người sử dụng.

*Cao su*
Cao su bên Việt Corset được cấu tạo 100% từ tự nhiên chống bai dão. Ngoài ra sự đàn hồi co dãn 4 chiều giúp cho chị em có thể thoải mái khi sử dụng sản phẩm

*Lớp lót cotton*
!00% từ cotton thấm hút mồ hôi hiệu quả, không gây nóng bí. Chị em nào hay vận động thể thao thì công dụng này rất phù hợp.

*Kích cỡ*
Phù hợp tiêu chuẩn người Việt. Chị em không phải lo lắng là sản phẩm có thể vừa vặn với cơ thể mình không nhé.

*Xương thép*

_



_
_Xương thép từ gen nịt bụng chất lượng_​
Kết cấu sợi thép xoắn cá với nhau, đem lại sự dẻo dai cũng như chắc chắn. Giúp định hình eo thon và hỗ trợ nâng đỡ xương sống hiệu quả.

*Nguồn gốc phải rõ ràng*
Gen nịt bụng được chọn phải là hàng chính hãng, có nguồn gốc rõ ràng. Vì chỉ sản phẩm chính hãng được kiểm duyệt mới có chất liệu an toàn và hiệu quả tốt. Vì thế để có thể lựa chọn một chiếc gen nịt bụng chất lượng. Thì chị em cần lưu ý đến nguồn gốc và thương hiệu của sản phẩm. Không nên mua những sản phẩm không có nguồn gốc rõ ràng rồi lại tiền mất tật mang.

*Mua gen nịt bụng chất lượng ở đâu?*
Để lựa chọn cho mình một sản phẩm gen nịt bụng chất lượng hiện nay là điều không hề dễ dàng. Bởi trên thị trường có rất nhiều cửa hàng phân phối dòng gen nịt bụng khác nhau. Nhưng không phải cửa hàng nào cũng lưu hành gen nịt bụng chất lượng. Vì thế nếu muốn sở hữu một chiếc gen nịt bụng tốt chính hãng thì chị em nên lựa chọn những cửa hàng uy tín. Và nếu bạn chưa biết nơi nào bán hàng uy tín thì Việt Corset sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất.
Dòng gen nịt bụng Latex Slim bên Việt Corset mình sản xuất dựa trên vóc dáng của người việt nam. Sở hữu những tiêu chuẩn chất lượng ISO9001 quốc tế. Thân thiện với làn da và cơ thể. Những sản phẩm đến từ Ann Chery hay Vedette có tác dụng tương tự nhưng lại có thân áo khá dài. Phù hợp với tiêu chuẩn của người châu âu, có chiều cao từ 1m63 trở lên.
Những chất liệu cấu tạo nên sản phẩm Việt Corset đều lựa chọn kĩ càng. Đem lại sử thoải mái cho người sử dụng. Ngoài ra còn có nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng cho nên bạn có thể chọn ngay một sản phẩm phù hợp với cơ thể mình.

_



_
_Gen nịt bụngchất lượng VietCorset_​
Trên đây là đánh giá về một chiếc gen nịt bụng chất lượng từ Việt Corset. Chị em có câu hỏi thắc mắc gì hãy liên hệ với Fanpage bên mình để được giải đáp nhé!


----------

